# Sticky  WR.30 speaker kit pricing with upgrade options



## RAW

WR.30 speaker kit includes -ERSE 250v capacitors,Metal Oxide resistors,16 gauge air core inductors,Solen 16 gauge wire,Silver solder,screws,terminals,
4-WR125STR drivers
2-Wavecor TW030WA01 tweeters
2-Binding post set
2-CNC pre machined baffles which will fit the Parts Express pre made cabinets
1-Speaker kit DVD with complete documentation plus photos of assembling the WR.30 speaker kit
$249 plus shipping









Added options below

WR.30 stock speaker kit -Mills resistors
$266 plus shipping









WR.30 stock speaker kit -Acoustic foam plus Damper pads
$300 plus shipping










WR.30 speaker kit -Obbligato 630V capacitors,Mills resistors with 14 Gauge Silver-Coated Copper wire
$315 plus shipping









WR.30 speaker kit -Obbligato 630V capacitors,Mills resistors,14 Gauge Silver-Coated Copper wire with Acoustic foam and Damper pads
$366 plus shipping









WR.30 speaker kit -Obbligato 630v capacitors,DH Labs Odyssey wire 14 Gauge multi-strand OFHC copper with Duelund-Carbon/Silver Resistors
$429 plus shipping









WR.30 speaker kit -Obbligato 630v capacitors,DH Labs Odyssey wire 14 Gauge multi-strand OFHC copper,Duelund-Carbon/Silver Resistors with Acoustic foam and Damper pads
$480 plus shipping










For those who are interested here is a photo with the capacitor size difference between the ERSE 250V which is included in the stock kit compared to the Obbligato 630v which is the upgraded capacitor for the WR.30 speaker kits


----------



## Creative Sound

Thanks again to Al for his hard work. Currently he is working on documentation and building a pair of the WR.30U7, the top line kit in this series.

Bob


----------



## Stinn

Any issues with these being placed horizontally instead of vertically?


----------



## Creative Sound

Stinn said:


> Any issues with these being placed horizontally instead of vertically?


Hi,

That won't be an issue. We've sold a few sets of 5 and one will be used as a centre.

Bob


----------



## RAW

Stinn said:


> Any issues with these being placed horizontally instead of vertically?


http://www.audioholics.com/education/loudspeaker-basics/center-channel-speaker

For most people a MTM will give no issues with dispersion for home theater use. The above article also notes the off axis seating position at 40 - 50 off axis is very rare in HT use.


----------



## Stinn

Thanks all, my kit showed up last week, now to find time to build them. I've never assembled crossovers so this might be interesting.


----------

